# Welches MIC?



## hagi2k2 (18. November 2002)

Hi Leute
ein Freund und ich haben angefangen unsere Raps aufzunehmen
wir möchten etwas professionellere Mics kaufen
welches sind zu empfehlen?
Sollten nicht sooooo teuer sein

Danke schonmal
cu


----------



## Kaprolactam (18. November 2002)

Da wird's schon schwierig. Gute Mikrofone haben fast immer eine XLR-Stecker, und dafür brauchst du ein Mischpult. Außerdem hilft dir ein gutes Mikro nicht viel ohne eine Soundkarte mit einem vernünftigen AD-Wandler. Als Anfang wäre ein Shure SM85 als Gesangsmirko keine schlechte Wahl. Hat allerdings auch XLR.

/Kapro


----------



## BubiBohnensack (21. November 2002)

Mit XLR wird er nichts werden. Für "normalen" Rap Gesang - ihr macht das ja scheinbar rein hobbymäßig - reicht auch ein 40€-Standardmikro von einer bekannten Marke.
Ihr werdet ja nicht gleich Beethoven aufnehmen wollen.


----------

